# Transducer Position whats good enough?



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Just mounted transducer on my new to me skiff, she's good up to about 15 mph then it gets pretty fuzzy. Back in the day we called this noise. So I really doubt I'm gonna use it at high speed much other than navigation. WOT is 20 on this boat.


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

Mounting a little deeper sometimes works at speed, but it will probably shoot a lot of spray.
I made a spray shield for mine. Works great.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Cork,
is that the Lowrance 3 in 1 transducer?


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes, Navico


----------

